# Woven Tag Placement



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

So my woven tag order is almost finished and should be in within a few weeks. I was wondering, where do most of you guys place your logo hem tags? 

I'm set on the bottom of the shirt, but I've seen tags on the sleeve, directly on the shirt and on the side. I really like the way JohnnyCupcakes does his, and I'm leaning towards that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are all over the shirt, that's for sure. Just ordered some $7 Design by Human shirts on sale and they had some on the back left buttock. Have also seen other brands where it's on the back, centered.

So you can go traditional like JC or non-traditional. It's entirely up to you.


----------



## zenwhim (Jul 12, 2010)

rudytees said:


> So my woven tag order is almost finished and should be in within a few weeks. I was wondering, where do most of you guys place your logo hem tags?
> 
> I'm set on the bottom of the shirt, but I've seen tags on the sleeve, directly on the shirt and on the side. I really like the way JohnnyCupcakes does his, and I'm leaning towards that.



Hi, I'm new to the forums... I'm wondering, can you tell me where you got your woven tags printed, or if there is a resource here on the site which recommends places to get the tags created?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

the last set I ordered were off of ebay. There are always auctions for custom labels. Also look in the left hand column of this page under preferred vendors. There are a label company or two.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

rudytees said:


> So my woven tag order is almost finished and should be in within a few weeks. I was wondering, where do most of you guys place your logo hem tags?
> 
> I'm set on the bottom of the shirt, but I've seen tags on the sleeve, directly on the shirt and on the side. I really like the way JohnnyCupcakes does his, and I'm leaning towards that.


Hi,friend

There are many places that you can have your "tags or labels" sewn on. "Under inside back neck" is mostly done. Also, like you have done, sew it on bottom hem is popular, also the sleeve opening, outside back neck, joinseam of side seam(several CM above bottom hem), most of them sew into the joinseam placement, or thread seams. Some special have the tag appliqued into fabric directly(every edge of the tag appliqued into the fabric, like A&F Tee done). 

For creating an novelty, many fashion line will vary the sewing techniques for the tags, or vary their designs on the tag. 

Bill


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

splathead said:


> the last set I ordered were off of ebay. There are always auctions for custom labels. Also look in the left hand column of this page under preferred vendors. There are a label company or two.


I am actually looking to get some custom labels for later in the year. Do you have any recommended sellers? I hadn't considered eBay before but I'm worried about getting a bad deal.


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

NigelT said:


> I am actually looking to get some custom labels for later in the year. Do you have any recommended sellers? I hadn't considered eBay before but I'm worried about getting a bad deal.


yes, I posted the exact link below that I used to get mine done. Came out fantastic! his name is Gaayathri, he gives great service.

300 Custom WOVEN LABEL Damask / Labels / Tags Hem size - eBay (item 120602411079 end time Aug-28-10 21:10:22 PDT)


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot! These prices are really good, should save me quite a bit.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

What is/are the concept of your shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

NigelT said:


> I am actually looking to get some custom labels for later in the year. Do you have any recommended sellers? I hadn't considered eBay before but I'm worried about getting a bad deal.


You can also find more custom label vendor recommendations here: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

The original concept was to create t-shirt collections where each collection represented a theme or story. But we've recently decided to re brand create something completely different and much clearer as a brand. I actually need to take down that shop! I'll likely redirect it to the blog while we work on the new stuff.


----------

